
Life is quantum - tewolde
https://aeon.co/essays/quantum-weirdness-is-everywhere-in-the-living-world
======
gus_massa
Quantum Mechanics is real and has an important role in the low level
"implementation" of Chemistry (I make my living from that). But this article
is full of misleading (or almost wrong) parts.

> _Genes turned out to be made from a single molecule of DNA, which is a kind
> of molecular string with nucleotide bases (the genetic letters) strung out
> like beads. [...]And, just as Schrödinger predicted, ‘every group of atoms’
> does indeed play ‘an individual role’, with the position of even individual
> protons – a quantum property – determining each genetic letter. There can be
> few more prescient predictions in the entire history of science. The colour
> of your eyes, the shape of your nose, and aspects of your character,
> intelligence or propensity for disease are encoded at the quantum level._

This can also apply for the position of the atoms in a salt crystal, or the
molecule of nitrogen in the air, or water or everything in the universe. So
it's not relate to life at all.

> _Photosynthesis is the most important biochemical reaction on the planet.
> [...] This energy transport process has long fascinated researchers because
> it can be so efficient – close to 100 per cent. How is it that green leaves
> can transport energy so much better than our most sophisticated
> technologies?_

It's not very clear what he is talking about, but photosynthesis has many
steps, and the global efficiency is very low (1%?). There are a few recent
results of quantum coherence in one of the intermediate steps but 100% even in
one step is completely unbelievable. Most of the steps transform one molecule
into another and each can "store" a definite energy amount, so the excess must
be wasted.

This article has many grandiloquent affirmations but few information.
[https://xkcd.com/1240/](https://xkcd.com/1240/)

------
bitbanksy
And they are still some that deny the existence of an intelligent designer...

